# mattrud's knives



## mattrud

So these are knives I currently own. I have sold a good bit of them over the years as I stopped using them or no longer had a need for them. But I can post some old ones as well....







some inexpensive knives that became some sharpening projects.


----------



## mattrud

little ones


----------



## mattrud




----------



## mattrud

I had four takedas only two left.


----------



## mattrud

I had five watanabe's now three


----------



## mattrud

fowler


----------



## mattrud

some randoms, including the one knife I will never sell


----------



## Crothcipt

beautiful. can't wait to see the rehandle on that little one.


----------



## mattrud

big guy and little guy


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Beautiful knives. 
Which do you use most often at work?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

So, when you gonna bring the big guns?


----------



## mattrud

Marko Tsourkan said:


> So, when you gonna bring the big guns?



I dont know, I might have to soon because these guys are gaining little interest.


----------



## mattrud

Feeling Fishy


----------



## mattrud




----------



## Andrew H

mattrud said:


> Feeling Fishy



Wow!


----------



## JohnnyChance

That red and white Fish handle is kick ass, even as far as Fish handles go.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Always nice to see more pics of Greg's work. Thanks for sharing.

Rick


----------



## bieniek

Very nice collection. 

I like that yanagiba back there


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

mattrud said:


>



I can't identify all of these...including this one. What is it?

I know enough to know that it's an impressive collection however...

Thanks for sharing Matt. Excellent.


----------



## mattrud

that one is a gil cote fillet knife. its a fun one and very comfortable to use.

more photos to come...


----------



## don

Please keep them coming!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Gil Cote is a new name to me. Will have to check him out.

By the way, I finally saw your collection on the back of Lucky Peach in person this evening at the checkout stand at Whole Foods. Pretty sweet!


----------



## mattrud

carters


----------



## Chef Niloc

And they keep getting better, post who made them for the new guys...O and keep selling


----------



## mattrud

Heiji and Shigefusa


----------



## Eamon Burke

The one knife you will never sell. I'm guessing it is the Deba.


----------



## mattrud

BurkeCutlery said:


> The one knife you will never sell. I'm guessing it is the Deba.



It is actually thew heavily ground down Tojiro 240mm gyuto. Only knife left that I got when I started cooking and it has been in every kitchen I have ever worked in.


----------



## WildBoar

The profile on that petty really looks great. But for me, nothing tops your Kramer -- all of the elements on that one look like they came together perfectly. I can't comment on the performance, but I suspect the grind is of the same level of quality. It is truly stunning!


----------



## Eamon Burke

mattrud said:


> It is actually thew heavily ground down Tojiro 240mm gyuto. Only knife left that I got when I started cooking and it has been in every kitchen I have ever worked in.



Aww man! I thought it was that, but figured there was no way. That's how I feel about my Tojiro, the exact same way. I just can't part with the thing.


----------



## mattrud

Konosuke


----------



## Justin0505

mattrud said:


> some randoms, including the one knife I will never sell



Which is the one you will never sell and why? I always like those stories.


----------



## mattrud

bottom one, originally a 240mm tojiro suji, I have had it since I started cooking it has been in every kitchen I have ever been in.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

mattrud said:


> bottom one, originally a 240mm tojiro suji, I have had it since I started cooking it has been in every kitchen I have ever been in.



You called it a gyuto before...is that how it started out?


----------



## mattrud

no my mistake, was and always a suji


----------



## mattrud

Rader


----------



## Justin0505

mattrud said:


> bottom one, originally a 240mm tojiro suji, I have had it since I started cooking it has been in every kitchen I have ever been in.



That's cool! At this rate, it will be a paring knife before you retire.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Justin0505 said:


> That's cool! At this rate, it will be a paring knife before you retire.



Ehh, once you are in charge, you wear out way more Sharpies than knives.


----------



## mattrud

JohnnyChance said:


> Ehh, once you are in charge, you wear out way more Sharpies than knives.


this does have a lot of truth to it. but I am never going to put down my knives.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Justin0505 said:


> Which is the one you will never sell and why? I always like those stories.



What is the one at the top of this pic, please?

Edit..pic didn't post. It's the picture with the suji at the bottom. Thanks


----------



## mattrud

Warthers chef knife
http://www.warthercutlery.com/


----------



## mattrud




----------



## mattrud




----------



## mattrud




----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Ah, there she is!


----------



## tk59

That's quite a collection, Matt! Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr drinky

Pretty things make me feel good inside 

Nice collection.

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I don't usually gush over Kramers, but yours is pretty ridiculous (everything from the profile to the materials).

Bravo Matt.


----------



## mattrud




----------



## Dusty

Thanks for sharing these. It's quite an impressive swag.


----------



## Gravy Power

mattrud said:


> that one is a gil cote fillet knife. its a fun one and very comfortable to use.
> 
> more photos to come...



I'm looking for a good boning knife. Is the price on these reasonable? I visited his website and alot of the models are sold out, while he doesn't give quotes on the others...

Also, huge fan of your collection. Not sure if you saw it mentioned, but the Lucky Peach back cover of your knives hangs in my living room...


----------



## shankster

fantastic set of knives mattrud! how long have you been "collecting"?


----------



## Gravy Power

additionally Mattrud, what would you value your collection at? Sorry if this is overstepping bounds, but I showed the Lucky Peach pic to some friends last night, and said the knives were probably worth more than 20k. Awesome set.


----------



## mattrud

@ Gravy power- Email Gil, He will take care of whatever you need. His fillet knives are flexible and not really good for boning meats, but very good on fish. And despite what one may think with the handle it is actually quite comfortable and functional.
[email protected]

Value- I have no idea (ok yea I do), but that really means nothing to me. My most prized knife (outside of the kramer), is a tojrio 24cm slicer. I would never sell that thing.

@Shankster- I have been amassing knives for a while. My watanabe's are from around 2004. probably started my Tojiro and hanging out in Dave's van around that time.


By the way, look out for the next issue of Lucky Peach- More knife stuff to come


----------



## mhlee

mattrud said:


> By the way, look out for the next issue of Lucky Peach- More knife stuff to come



:EDance2:

Awesome. This is exactly why I got a subscription to Lucky Peach. Every issue has had great stuff in it.


----------



## Eamon Burke

mattrud said:


>




This post is pornographic. :scared4:


----------



## mano

You're bringing your set to the ecg, right?


----------



## kalaeb

Gravy Power said:


> additionally Mattrud, what would you value your collection at? Sorry if this is overstepping bounds, but I showed the Lucky Peach pic to some friends last night, and said the knives were probably worth more than 20k. Awesome set.



Really hard to put a price on many of these, for example the Fish handled knives for many people here are priceless.

In my experiance the most expensive knives are seldom the most valuable.


----------



## Chifunda

Lucky for me there's no commandment saying "Thou shalt not covet thy fellow forum member's knives." I'd be in a heap o' trouble!:fanning:


----------



## mattrud

mano said:


> You're bringing your set to the ecg, right?



I will be bringing them, plus Dave has a couple of mine getting tune ups so he may be bring those as well. And Marko might have something for me too. All very exciting.


----------



## Dave Martell

mano said:


> You're bringing your set to the ecg, right?




Matt will be stopped at the curb for a kit check.


----------



## Crothcipt

Just so you all know he has rented out some personal knife security too. So don't be getting any ideas:spiteful::razz:


----------



## jm2hill

Matt, what are the little blue one's with the cool looking blue handle. Maker's mark has what looks like an animal on?

I've got the perfect person in mind for one of those... me.


----------



## mattrud

Haslinger paring knife


----------



## knyfeknerd

I love it that you've got so much love for your Tojiro Suji. I've got a DP Honesuki that's about 12 years old, that I feel the same way about. It's a lot smaller now. I think it's just right. We've been through a lot together. I'd like to have a new Honesuki, like one of those new Fowlers, but I just can't see spending the money when I've got my lil' Tojiro. Ol' Faithful.
Anybody else have Tojiro love? Or maybe something like it?


----------



## mattrud

Broadwell Gyuto


----------



## tk59

Very unique handle! How do you like it?


----------



## Eamon Burke

GOT to love his handles. How's the grind?


----------



## kalaeb

What is the steel? It looks like it is getting a patina, I have only seen his stainless damascus in kitchen knives. 

Great looking knife.


----------



## tk59

Are the horizontal scratches from you or David?


----------



## mattrud

Still using the knife to get more final thoughts. But it is very well made. The grind is very good. Has a shallow convex grind.
Steel is 0-1 damascus. 

The handle is a stunner. Very different design then anything I have used. David basically just carved it by hand. It doesn't just look good it is also extremely functional. It is a little large for my hand.


----------



## Crothcipt

Wow I am still amazed by David's work.


----------



## mattrud




----------



## Andrew H

mattrud said:


> View attachment 8529
> View attachment 8530



Another Tilman finds a home. How are you liking it?


----------



## mattrud

View attachment 8529
View attachment 8530


----------



## Crothcipt

I think about the Tilman that I got to try out on the pass a round, I miss it all the time now. Sweet knife will fit well in a sweet expense you have.


----------



## mattrud

The photos are in my office on an iphone so they are not the greatest-

Specs-
Maker- Bill Burke
Steel- 52100 san mai
Handle- Musk ox hidden tang
Shape- Gyuto (slightly different from Bill's normal shape to fit my style of cutting)


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Very nice!


----------



## stevenStefano

I just noticed the handle on your Tilman is the same as mine though mine is smaller


----------



## Crothcipt

wow that handle looks sweeeeeeet! I see no meeting lines, is that all 1 piece? Such great work no matter.


----------



## Line cooked

nice


----------

